# Snow Machine



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got my wish: snow! Couldn't wait for the storm to pass and fired up the Allis Chalmers for a little test run. As you may know, I restored the '56 tractor this summer and this is its first work effort.

No problem with this light stuff. Just plain fun! More on the way. Yippee!

Too bad Larry wouldn't bet. (He'd have lost anyway, cuz I had an ace up my sleeve.)


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to se you have it working for you earning its keep.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck yeah!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with knapper, It's great that you restored it, even greater that you use it the way a tractor should be used.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If I had sold it or if I did not use it, I'd have to get another one to do the job. Yup. It's my snowplow and it needs some exercise just like the rest of us. Things go bad just sitting around.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice tractor GW. I am envious of the snow for sure! It's been warm here in Colorado. We haven't had a good snow on the front range yet.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to see her working thanks for sharing


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks good Glen! Nice toy indeed!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

`Great pic., how does the front tires work out when steering - maybe a chain on 1 !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No issues with the front tires. In fact, the steering has never been so good after the steering box was repaired during the summer work. Any chains would seem to mess it up, because the snow actually makes it more effortless - almost like power steering. That heavy 6-foot plow and mount cantilevered over the wheels applies a lot of down pressure. Couldn't be happier with it as is.

But, looking out the window this morning, the rig's gonna get a good workout today. I don't know how much snow fell but there's a lot more than when that picture was taken yesterday afternoon.

Got a call from a friend who wants to go deer hunting at my place tomorrow. Should be a real adventure; this is the stuff I live and work for.

Thanks for the uplifting comments, men.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Who needs a snow blower, lol Great pic Glen, we still havent gotten any snow. I have lived in the Az high country for 22+ yrs and this might be the first year with no snow for Christmas.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We ended up with about 10 inches in this dose. Plowed out this morning.

Went out to check on things and glad I did. Some of the hub blinds collapsed but popped right back into shape after getting the snow off. Poked along and made some trails for tomorrow's hunt in the 6 WD International. That was fun, too.


----------

